# XDm 9 4.5 shakedown cruise.



## murphy12 (Oct 1, 2011)

Finally got the new girl to the range(work, and all that). About 100 rounds of various types with not even a hiccup. Very easy to shoot, minimal recoil. I seem to be pulling to the left a bit-likely a skill/technique issue. Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## t05ks (Oct 5, 2011)

XDm is coming in tomorrow. Hope to break it in this weekend. Being more of a 'long gunner' it may take a little bit to get use to the pistol (2-3 rounds)  Hope it lives up to its reputation.


----------

